# [2007] Grand Crowne Points



## bigk47 (Jul 29, 2007)

I have not seen any mention of the points at Grand Crowne In Branson. We have used our points there very easily to book into Hawaii and Las Vegas. Just wondered if anyone else on here has points at this resort.


----------



## JoeMO (Jul 30, 2007)

*Thanks for the info*

bigk47, 

Thanks for the info on the GC in Branson.  Are you referring to the Surrey Grand Crowne Resorts?  This resort also included Surrey Townhomes and the Carriage Place?

I own a non points 3 bed week at the Carriage Place.  I have been considering converting it to points and/or buying a points week.  I think that the older units that were sold are not part of the points program, just the ones sold in the last few years.  

We were in Branson a couple of months ago.  I sat down with a salesman I had talked to on the phone and we discussed converting and/or buying some points.  I had told him up front that I just wanted some info and that I would possibly buy at some future date.  Once he realized that I wasn't going to buy today he got rude and insulting.  

I am still interested in trading in my weeks resort for a points resort.  They will give you credit for weeks resorts that you own towards a points week.  I am still considering buying some more weeks on ebay and then trading them in for points.  The salesman told me they were good traders.  I am glad you confirmed that.  He also told me that they will rent them for you if you have enough points, but you had to have over 375,000.  Do you split your points and trade for multiple weeks.  They really do have some nice features in this program.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## JoeMO (Aug 5, 2007)

*Marriott?*

bigk47, 

Have you ever traded your points for a Marriott?

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## bigk47 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello Joe, Sorry I havent been on in awhile. We had 244,000 points and these trade for 3 weeks of a one bedroom or 1 week of a one bedroom and one week of a 2 bedroom. We have now bought additional points on Ebay and now have 665,000 annual points. We havent traded into a Marriot but you can as they are in the II book as a choice. You might try talking to a salesman named Monte as he is very nice and never has given us a problem. Hope this helps you out. I really think the points are the way to go as they give you lots of flexibilty. Oh and I was referring to Surry as we own both Grande Crowne and Carriage Place.


----------



## JoeMO (Aug 18, 2007)

*Good Info*

bigk47, 

Thanks for the info.

Do you remember Monte's last name?

The unit I own is worth 150,000 points if I converted it to points.  I plan to convert it to points at some point.

Does Surrey treat the points you bought on ebay the same as the points you bought from Surrey?  My salesman told me that your most recent purchase of points must be from Surrey in order to get the extra benefits of owning points.  He was referring to the VIP membership benefits for those with over 275,000 points.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## bigk47 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hello Joe, Monties' last name is Christo as in the Count of Montie Cristo. As far as I know the points I bought on Ebay work just like my other points. In fact, it might be cheaper for you to buy your points on Ebay instead of paying a big price to convert what you have now. I got 229,000 points for 51.00 plus closing and resort fee. As far as trading value, we used our points this summer and got 3 weeks in Vegas at Tahiti Village in the larger one bedroom Bora Bora unit. It was very nice, We did manage to save the house being there 3 weeks. LOL Anything else you might want to know just give us a holler.


----------



## froggy1944 (Aug 20, 2007)

*surrey points*

bigk47,

We toured surrey grand crowne earlier this year.  They showed us a 3-bedroom penthouse unit  (elite unit or something like that)--it was not a lockout--that had top of the line everything.  It was something you might see in Vegas--it had three master suites with upgraded tubs/showers, granite counters, big screens, etc.  They said we could purchase a week in this very plush unit for a little over $50,000--or around 400,000 points.  Such a deal we could hardly pass on--ha ha; however, my question is, do you know if you purchase points on ebay and have enough for this unit whether or not you could book this unit or do you have to purchase some points from them to book this elite unit.


Thanks for any info you can share.


----------



## bigk47 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hello Froggy, According to my points book, the penthouse is a lockout as they have the points for renting an ABC which is all 3 bedrooms or a c unit or a b unit or an ab unit or a bc unit. The points necessary for renting for a week range from 85,900 for an A unit to 306,000 for an ABC unit. There should be no problem in using any points you buy off ebay to rent any unit. We were there this past Easter and we looked at this penthouse units but I do not remember whether they said they were lockouts or not but I do know they have some penthouse units that are lockouts. The ones you are talking about may be the ones they are building on each end of the top floors of the newest buildings.  Hope this helps some.   Glenn


----------



## froggy1944 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi, Glenn

The units we viewed were top floor, end units of a newer building.  They were definitely not lock-off units however.  You went in through double doors.  Off to the left was one master bedroom and to the right was another.  After you walked through the foyer, there was a large living/dining/kitchen area and beyond that was the third master suite.  It was very impressive.  As I mentioned, they had very plush furnishings, including plasma tvs, showers with multiple shower heads and one even had a TV in the shower stall.  I cannot remember what they called the unit--not just a penthouse unit, but somkething like an "elite" penthouse.  In any event, it was nice.  I have been thinking about purchasing points on ebay but wanted to see if resale points could even be used in these particular units.

Thanks,

Amy


----------



## bigk47 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Amy, I did a little resarch from the little magazine called Traveler you get from Grand Crown every so often and those are called the Royal Suites. If you buy one they immediatley give you what the call Elite Status as an owner. Elite is 375,000 pts and Silver is 500.000 and Gold is 750,000 and Platinum is 1 million pts. As you go up in pts they give you little added perks. My two deeds for the points I have purchased on Ebay are being recorded and I will soon find out if I can merge them with my other points. I will let you know what happens.   Glenn


----------



## smcintos (Aug 21, 2007)

*Grand Crowne points*

I also own points at Grand Crowne, 165500 total points EOY odd year. I guess I am the small owner here. Just two months ago I purchased 97000.00 points form holiday group which brought my total to the 165500.00. I have talked to the resort and the points are combined. Also the use year can start all at once at which ever contract you want. The contact person at the resort that is very helpful is KC Barnes just give her your contract numbers and she will tell you everything. My 165500.00 points equals one week A unit and one week B unit. Or one week A & B unit. I often go Sun. thru Thurs. and have stayed in a B unit penthouse for less then my A unit week points. I to find the units are nice and the point system is very user friendly. I almost forgot because both of my weeks are deeded on two contracts they cannot be combined into one contract, but the points are combined and the maint. fees are discounted 200.00 to make it the same as a A B one contract unit.
Sorry to ramble just love Grand Crowne.

Steve


----------



## bigk47 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Steve, Thanks for the info about being able to combine the points. I am patiently waiting for my last deed to be recorded and sent to Grand Crowne so I can combine all my points.  Glenn


----------



## Bernie8245 (Aug 22, 2007)

I own 221,000 points EOY(even) deeded at Carriage Place and the use year is May 1-April 30. This was originally in RCI but I converted to Surrey Vacation Club points and now exchanges through II. I continued making some exchanges through RCI after converting to points but now I think I'm going to exchange exclusively with II. We exchanged into Myrtle Beach and Charleston this past summer and we were happy with both exchanges. I recently purchased 175,500 points EOY(odd) on EBay and the use year was Nov 1-Oct31. I went to the owner's meeting in March and talked to Danielle Hermida about changing the use year on my original purchase to November 1 and that was just completed last month.

Bernie


----------



## bigk47 (Aug 22, 2007)

Bernie, Did they charge you a fee to change your use year?  Glenn


----------



## Bernie8245 (Aug 23, 2007)

Glenn,
    No they did not charge me a fee. There was a slight problem though. Since I was changing my original unit that I had owned since 2000, my II membership number changed to the number of the membership that I purchased. When I tried to log on to the II site it said my home resort had canceled my membership. I called the Surrey Vacation club and they said my membership number had changed and I logged on with the new number they gave me. The only problem is that when I click on my history now it shows the previous owner's history. Not a big deal but I called Grand Crowne and told them and they said they would try yo fix it.

Bernie


----------



## bigk47 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Bernie, I suppose I could get around this by changing all my newly acquired points to my orginal use year.


----------



## smcintos (Aug 23, 2007)

*Grand Crowne owners.*

Since so many of us are Grand Crowne owners I think we should start a Grand Crowne owners yahoo group that way we can share info without boring non owners. I will look into how to start one and post info here.

Steve


----------



## bigk47 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Steve, Sounds like a good idea. Maybe at some point we could all plan to meet.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Aug 23, 2007)

Steve,
   I'd be interested too.

Bernie


----------



## Bernie8245 (Aug 23, 2007)

bigk47 said:


> Thanks Bernie, I suppose I could get around this by changing all my newly acquired points to my orginal use year.



Glenn,
    That probably would be the best way to do it. There was a reason I didn't do it that way. When I bought my second week on EBay, it came with 107,000 points and I already had 5 exchanges scheduled for 2007 and 2008 so I wanted to move my use year back 6 months rather than up 6 months so I would have more time to use my points. Besides my wife is retiring at the end of this school year so we'll have a lot more flexibility then.
Bernie


----------



## JoeMO (Oct 6, 2007)

*Yahoo?*

Does anyone know if the Yahoo group ever got started?

I would like to go to the owners week this year that starts Mar 2.  Does anyone know how difficult it is to get a week then?  Should I pay my MF early and try to get a week now or would it still be possible the first of the year?

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## smcintos (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been to busy to look into a yahoo group yet but I have not forgot. As far as your reservation I dont think you will have any trouble getting that time of year.


----------



## smcintos (Oct 8, 2007)

*Grand Crowne owners Yahoo group*

Here is the link for the new Grand Crowne owners yahoo group. 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Grandcrowne/

Maybe we can all help each other.

Steve


----------



## Bernie8245 (Oct 8, 2007)

JoeMO said:


> Does anyone know if the Yahoo group ever got started?
> 
> I would like to go to the owners week this year that starts Mar 2.  Does anyone know how difficult it is to get a week then?  Should I pay my MF early and try to get a week now or would it still be possible the first of the year?
> 
> ...



Joe,
    I went last year and just booked a partial week and had no problem getting it. I booked it less than a month away. The good thing is that week is a yellow week and the amount of points needed are less.
Bernie


----------



## smcintos (Oct 16, 2007)

bump to top !


----------



## suzyabbott (Dec 7, 2007)

*New Carriage Place Owner-points/exchange question!*

hi there!  Its nice to see so many owners here!  I'm waiting for my closing paperwork on a 3 BR lockoff unit (building B) Float 1-52 and wanted to see if anyone has traded to other resorts, and if they were successful!

I'm looking to trade to Vegas and St. Thomas and have had mixed thoughts on whether the trade value is high enough on my timeshare.

Also, what do they charge to convert the week over to points, or does it not really matter since I'm looking to trade for other full weeks anyway...

Thanks!!
Suzy


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 7, 2008)

I read on  the website that you can bank or borrow your use year points.  Does anyone know if there is a charge associated with this?  Also, is your II membership free as a Grand Crowne points owner? thanx, Dawn
One more question--on the website it lists exchange fees for internal and external exchanges--I'm assuming the external is for II but what is the internal exchange fee for?
Also, can Grand Crowne points be used at the new Grand Crowne resort in Pigeon Forge? thanx again, Dawn


----------



## freewheelin01 (Jun 3, 2008)

Questions for Grand Crowne owners -

I just bought 78,500 Grand Crowne points on Ebay. Lots of questions:
I was wondering if anyone had a more detailed points chart than the one in my listing...Are there point differences for standard vs. deluxe rooms? I am hoping to have enough points to reserve the nicest 1 bedroom available...
Also, which resort has the best 1 bedrooms? - Grand Crowne, Carriage or Townhouses? any specific units/rooms? Do any rooms have 2 person jacuzzi tubs? 
Do you need points for housekeeping, like Wyndham? Can you use points for anything other than rooms?
Finally, can you take smaller vacations (3-4 day) using less points or do you have to book a whole week?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## smcintos (Jun 3, 2008)

Once the transfer is complete you will receive a Surrey vacation club points program book. The book will have all the info you need. It has phone numbers, maps of where each property are located,square footage and bed sizes of each resort, floor plan of each resort and a points chart for each resort.Grand Crowne resort has a A unit, B unit and C unit that all lockoff to form a large 3 bedroom 5 bath sleeps 12 if used all at once. The point cost for a ABC red week is 244,000 so you would have to save or borrow to do this type of stay for a week. 
 What you bought at 78,500 points is a C unit 1BDRM sleeps 4, for one red week. This unit is 617 Sq. feet it is the middle size of the three. It has 2 baths with a  2 person Jacuzzi tub in the master bedroom. It also has a deck off the master bedroom. It has a full kitchen and in room washer and dryer.
 You can stay any amount of days you want. The points required for each night are different with Fri and Sat costing the most. You can upgrade to a larger unit the B unit or even a penthouse by staying for example Sun-Friday. That is what I am doing this year.
 It is really very flexible and easy to use once you get your book.  It is way to hard for me to explain with out detailed questions. I will answer all I can. We love Grand Crowne,

Steve


----------



## freewheelin01 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Steve! I think we'll be very happy with our purchase! Sounds like exactly what I was looking for...I look forward to getting my owner's materials. Thanks again


----------



## bccash63 (Jun 29, 2008)

I have read a post where the person had Grand Crowne points with a 'free' II acct but could not add any other interval property to this acct but would need a 2nd II acct?  Anyone here on TUG have experience with this--I have looked at Grand Crowne Points in the past and one of the sellling points was the 'free' II acct.  Thanks, Dawn


----------



## Pit (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, first of all, its not really 'free.' There is an II fee bundled in the maintenance fees (i.e. not billed seperately). This is a typical corporate II account, such as with Hyatt or SVN. As such, you cannot add other timeshares to this account. You would need to have a seperate II account if you want to exchange your other timeshares with II.


----------



## bccash63 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a 'free' RCI acct with my FSP points through Wyndham--with this corporate account I am able to trade my other timeshares. II must be different with the 'free ' corporate accts.  Dawn


----------



## JoeMO (Jan 8, 2010)

*Follow-Up Question*



bigk47 said:


> Hi Amy, I did a little resarch from the little magazine called Traveler you get from Grand Crown every so often and those are called the Royal Suites. If you buy one they immediatley give you what the call Elite Status as an owner. Elite is 375,000 pts and Silver is 500.000 and Gold is 750,000 and Platinum is 1 million pts. As you go up in pts they give you little added perks. My two deeds for the points I have purchased on Ebay are being recorded and I will soon find out if I can merge them with my other points. I will let you know what happens.   Glenn



Glenn, 

I know this is an old thread but I was wondering what happened with your points merge?  Did they give you an elite status?

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## mamiecarter (Nov 22, 2011)

*Free Branson week if you need more points in this system*

See Bargain deals if you need more points in this system. I am trying to give away a week at Grand Crowne Resorts.


----------



## broberts1980 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am a new owner, I went on a tour in Pigeon Forge at the new resort. I orginally signed up for a 62,200 EOY package for $7700. Did I get screwed over? They have a 162,400 EOY package on price freeze for $15,400 that I wanna upgrade to in the near future. I am new to the whole timeshare stuff and looking for any advice.


----------



## JoeMO (Dec 7, 2011)

*Ripped Off ?*

Roberts1980, 

You got the going rate the resort likes to sell their weeks for.  If you can find something like what you bought on the resale market, you will pay pennies on the dollar.  I saw a EOY 97,000 point week on ebay recently.  The reserve (min acceptable bid) was $4,000.  The bidding started at $.01 and there were no bids.  

If you bought enough weeks to stay at the resort for a whole year, how much would it cost at the price you paid?  Something approaching a million dollars, is what I estimate.  Do you think it is worth that much?  Move the decimal place one or two places to the left and that is what you should expect to pay on the resale market. 

There are a few perks and a few advantages from buying at the resort, like ease and availabilty, but they are not worth the thousand extra you pay.  

Is it too late to rescind?  If so, chock it up to a lesson learned that gave you nice vacations.

Joe


----------



## broberts1980 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah I think it's too late, but I'll take it as a lesson learned. If I can upgrade to the 162k point for 15k next year that would just be a $6k difference


----------



## Pit (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't throw good money after bad. Forget about the upgrade and shop around for resale points, if you want more points.


----------

